# Display Anordnung Ändert sich nach PC-Neustart



## lightningM (26. Februar 2013)

*Display Anordnung Ändert sich nach PC-Neustart*

Hi Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Displays. Ich habe vier Displays an meinem PC angeschlossen. Die Anordnung der Displays habe ich Treiber wie gewünscht eingestellt und das funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. Nur nach einem Neustart von meinem PC ändert sich die Anordnung der Display von alleine und ich muss es jedesmal neu einstellen, was sehr nervig ist. Ich habe im Internet nichts hilfreiches gefunden und eigentlich ist das ja auch nicht sehr kompliziert aber ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter. 

Ich habe eine HD6970 und eine HD3870, der Treiber ist auf dem neuesten Stand.

Wie gesagt habe ich vier Displays: 

An der HD6970:
1. Samsung Monitor 24" 1920x1080
2. Samsung TV 46" 1920*1080

An der HD3870:
3. Samsung Monitor 22" 1680x1050
4. Wacom Cintiq 12WX 12" 1280x800

Folgendermaßen möchte ich sie anordnen:

24" Monitor und 46" TV in der mitte und gespiegelt, rechts den 22" Monitor und das 12" Tablet unter den 24" und 46" Geräten. Im Treiber kann ich ich sie wie gewollt Anordnen aber nach einem neustart des Computers ist der 22" Monitor immer auf der linken anstatt auf der rechten Seite.

Auf den angehängten Screenshots sieht man wie ich die Displays anordnen möchte (links) und wie sie nach einem Neustart angeordnet sind (rechts).


----------



## Léinarion (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Display Anordnung Ändert sich nach PC-Neustart*

Das Problem kenne ich. Ich verwende allerdings noch zusätzlich UltraMon, das mir auf alle Monitoren eine Tasklist zaubert.
Bei mir hat es gereicht die Anordnung in UltraMon zu machen und nicht im Treiber... Aber bei mir wird manchmal auch eine GraKa einfach nicht erkannt beim Neustart. Also evtl. nicht vergleichbar.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass "irgendetwas" die Anordnung, die du im Treiber gemacht hast, überschreibt. (und nicht, dass sie nicht gespeichert würde)

Probiere doch mal die Anordnung in den Einstellungen des OS zu machen und nicht im Treiber.

ka ob dir das hilft, ist nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## lightningM (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Display Anordnung Ändert sich nach PC-Neustart*

Über die Einstellung im Windows habe ich es auch schon versucht und das hat auch nichts gebracht... Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass es helfen soll das AMD Vision Control Center als Administrator auszuführen und dann alles einzustellen. Das hat aber auch nichts gebracht...

Was ist dieses UltraMon genau?


----------



## Léinarion (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Display Anordnung Ändert sich nach PC-Neustart*

UltraMon ist ein Programm, dass einige praktische Funktionen für die Nutzung mehrerer Monitore bietet. (erweiterte Taskliste, Shortcuts zum bspw. den Cursor  oder Fenster in die Mitte des Hauptmonitors zu setzen, was praktisch ist, wenn nicht alle Monitore eingeschaltet sind, usw...). Kostet aber was.
Etwas ähnliches ist wohl das MultiMonitorTool,  hab ich aber nie ausprobiert.

Ich habe das Problem jedes Mal, wenn ich das OS neu aufsetze und es passiert auch mal wieder, dass nach einem missglückten Resume aus dem Ruhezustand alles angeordnet ist. Mir kommt es manchmal ziemlich beliebig vor, ob das Problem auftritt oder nicht. Ich war auch erstaunt keine Lösung via Google zu finden.

Schon mal geschaut, ob der Wacom Treiber eine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit hat? Das ist im Prinzip ja auch ein Grafiktreiber, der da dazwischen funken könnte.


----------



## lightningM (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Display Anordnung Ändert sich nach PC-Neustart*

Ich Wacom Treiber habe ich keine möglichkeiten das Display einzustellen. Dort kann ich nur den Stift Kallibrieren und Tastenbelegung ändern. Ich werde mal UltraMon testen und sehen ob es damit funktioniert.


----------

